# Looking for Shared Apartment with Nice Flatmates



## osamaa (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi All, 

I'm very new in Dubai and looking for a furnished bedroom in a shared apartment with nice flastmates in JBR, JLT or Marina

I'm 25 yr old male from Jordan, came to Dubai a month ago and I work in Media City. 

I'm planning to move to the new apartment in 1st of October, 2010 so if you have something to share, msg me or reply to the post 

Thanks.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you looked in the rooms to let section on dubizzle? There is always loads on there. It will probably take you a few viewings to find flatmates who you really get on with but probably better and cheaper than living alone


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

HamishUK said:


> Have you looked in the rooms to let section on dubizzle? There is always loads on there. It will probably take you a few viewings to find flatmates who you really get on with but probably better and cheaper than living alone


I agree. Finding 'nice flatmates' is a hit and miss affair. Until you have actually lived with someone, it is impossible to tell whether you will get on with them - everyone is nice during viewings but they could change for the worse once you've moved in. I've had flatmates in the past and have been pretty lucky in that they were all decent people but have also heard some horror stories from friends. You should ideally look for a room that you can rent on a month by month basis (as opposed to deals where you pay quarterly, etc) and that affords you the flexibility to move out at short notice in the event that you end up with nightmare flatmates.


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

dubizzle is a great source , but be ware , mostly agents ,


----------



## cazy82 (Jan 27, 2009)

check out the dubizzle website


----------

